# ok followup on my hu not working



## redfire1984 (May 16, 2004)

bought the harness for the car (99 sentra) hooked it up still no power or nothing so im wondering if its my hu but i just took it out of my other car last week and it worked great so im curious as to why its not working


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Could be a blown fuse, have you checked them yet?


----------



## redfire1984 (May 16, 2004)

*fuses*

yup checked those but now i have a problem and i dont know wtf happened took the aftermarket sony hu off and put old back on now it wont work wtf did i do


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It really sounds like you blew a fuse

Which ones did you check? Check ALL of the ones under the dash, and all of the ones in the engine bay.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

headunits have fuses behind them as well


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> headunits have fuses behind them as well


But neither his new deck or the stock one is working, so that kind of eliminates the deck's built in fuse.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> But neither his new deck or the stock one is working, so that kind of eliminates the deck's built in fuse.



unless he really jacked up his wiring and managed to fry both head units...it is a possibility.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Hehe, that's true


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

do your dash light's work, console light's work, a.c. work, headlight's check anything electronic in car. Maybe u mixed up power wire.... There's alot that can go wrong so go over it completely and slowly step by step. GL


----------



## redfire1984 (May 16, 2004)

ok heres whats up i checked the fuse for the hu its a blut 15 watt it wasnt blown all the electrical works in the car the hu even gets its lights when i turn on the head lights (the buttons glow and shit) but it wont turn on or anything so no im really confused


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Sounds like the switched power wire is dead. The headunit won't turn on because it thinks the car is off, and it still lights up with the car because the permanent 12V wire and the illumination wire still work.


----------



## redfire1984 (May 16, 2004)

how do i fix that?




sr20dem0n said:


> Sounds like the switched power wire is dead.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

redfire1984 said:


> how do i fix that?


u need to trace the wire to its source with a multimeter to see where its losing power


----------



## redfire1984 (May 16, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> u need to trace the wire to its source with a multimeter to see where its losing power


rofl is thier an easier way im not the best when it comes to wiring well ill give it a shot thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

redfire1984 said:


> im not the best when it comes to wiring



really???  j/k

but yea, tracing the wire is pretty much the only way at this point


----------



## redfire1984 (May 16, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> really???  j/k
> 
> but yea, tracing the wire is pretty much the only way at this point



well ill give it a shot and get back with you all tommarow


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

The H/U lights up because it has a dimmer wire, when you turn your headlights on, one or both of the following happen: 1) the H/U lights up (buttons and such). 2) the lights that are normally on when the H/U is powered up, usually just the text dims slightly. At least with this in mind, we know the ground is probably ok...
You might want to look into the accessory/remote/ignition +12v lead as well, I think it might be blue, could also be yellow (it's fused as well, so it could be blown too).

-Travis


----------



## redfire1984 (May 16, 2004)

Well guys the impossible has happened i.........FIXED IT !!!!!! rofl it was the room lamp fuse (10 watt) who would put audio on a room lamp fuse?!?!??!!?!?


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

redfire1984 said:


> Well guys the impossible has happened i.........FIXED IT !!!!!! rofl it was the room lamp fuse (10 watt) who would put audio on a room lamp fuse?!?!??!!?!?


Nissan??? Shit, when my audio fuse fried on time in my Pulsar, my car died! That's right, 25mph, 2nd gear, I broke my amplifier on/off switch and the car friggin' DIED! Who does that? I mean, really.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well i dont know but ive heard that nissan has very sensitive wiring....and from my experiences, they do


----------

